# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Chơi Ngũ Đế - Rinh về Dế yêu

## cansaoviet

* Ngũ Đế, game mới dành cho Dế yêu đã có trên goContent. Đặc biệt, bên cạnh cơ hội được thử sức trong game, các bạn còn có cơ hội cực lớn sở hữu điện thoại Nokia E72 và C3.*  Ngũ Đế vừa ra mắt vào những ngày cuối tháng 7 nhưng đã thể hiện sức hút với giới game Việt, khi mang những đặc điểm như đồ họa ngộ nghĩnh đáng yêu, cốt game đi theo hướng truyền thống được yêu thích lâu nay. 

Một số điểm đặc sắc của game Ngũ Đế như hệ thống tiền tệ và items trong game phong phú, cách trao đổi, mua bán , ký gửi rất linh hoạt. Cách chơi hấp dẫn, chiến đấu thời gian thực, chức năng bang hội, kết nạp - phân quyền thành viên. Tất cả tạo nên một game mobile hoàn hảo và lôi cuốn. 

Được đánh giá là game Hot nhất năm, BQT game Ngũ Đế thực hiện cuộc thi đua TOP nhằm vinh danh và tri ân khách hàng trong thời gian đầu ra mắt. Cuộc đua mang tên “Đế Vương Tràng An”, diễn ra từ *22. 07. 2011 đến 25. 08. 2011*, hứa hẹn sẽ rất kịch tính và đầy hấp dẫn. Sau ngày 25 tháng 8 năm 2011 người chơi đạt thứ hạng cao nhất server Trường An sẽ được trao ngay một phần thưởng hấp dẫn - điện thoại Nokia E72. 2 người chơi tiếp theo trong bảng xếp hạng nhận ngay 2 điện thoại Nokia C3. Ngoài ra còn 20 tài khoản trị giá 100 000 VND dành cho những người chơi tiếp theo

Hình ảnh game Ngũ Đế trên Mobile, hoành tráng và thu hút không khác gì chơi trên PC nhé.

Để tải game Ngũ Đế và tham gia cuộc đua giữa các “chiến binh thời loạn”, giành chiến thắng và sở hữu Nokia E72 và C3, các bạn download game miễn phí trên goContent Tại Đây nhé. 
_Chợ nội dung số goContent_
​

----------

